# It's a Doris dogs life :)



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Have been loving my 3 days off work with Doris, I'm surprised by just how much sleep she needs! Waiting for her to wake up and then we're gonna take a little trip down the Gloucester Rd to meet some people/dogs/buses/bikes/........


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Enjoy the sleepy periods as much as the waking ones.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Lisa & Doris, that made me smile a Doris Dog's Life lol. Each week is a big leap in a puppies life, so expect less sleep each week and more fun puppy playtime. Enjoy the socialisation time with Doris. x


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Glad all is going well with Doris. Stanley crashes out to sleep after every new experience. He and I met the children from school today and he was surrounded by an adoring mob. He just sat in my arms and lapped it up! I also left him crated in the house for an hour for the first time. I videoed him on the iPad to see how he coped and guess what? He just slept!


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Lisa there's another one of Doris and Stanley's litter on the forum, aka fudge with puppy called Barkley


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh and also Lisa Hackney with puppy Poppy


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh yes.....they sleep a lot. Eat, sleep. Play, sleep, walk, sleep, sleep, sleep, poo, sleep. That's why 'it's a dogs life'!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> Oh yes.....they sleep a lot. Eat, sleep. Play, sleep, walk, sleep, sleep, sleep, poo, sleep. That's why 'it's a dogs life'!


You forgot the "pee"


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

What does Doris think of the cafe?


----------



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

*Doris and Stanley's brother Barkley*

Hello Lisa, here is Doris' other brother Barkley. Hope she is doing as well as Stanley and Barkley.

Helen & Jonathan

P.S. Taken today at 9 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

akafudge said:


> Hello Lisa, here is Doris' other brother Barkley. Hope she is doing as well as Stanley and Barkley.
> 
> Helen & Jonathan
> 
> P.S. Taken today at 9 weeks and 1 day.


He really is so like Stanley! Gorgeous (though I admit I may be slightly biased)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am not a tad biased and I agree he is gorgeous. He reminds me so much of Rufus as a pup with that look. Fasten your seat belts I think you have a ton of fun ahead of you!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love sleepy Doris!!

Stanley is also gorgeous.


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

akafudge said:


> Hello Lisa, here is Doris' other brother Barkley. Hope she is doing as well as Stanley and Barkley.
> 
> Helen & Jonathan
> 
> P.S. Taken today at 9 weeks and 1 day.


Awwwww, hello Barkley, you are gorgeous 
Doris is doing great, much MUCH more playful and lively by the day, she is now zonked out having had a mad 20 minutes in the garden attacking bushes and the bottom of my jeans, also seems obsessed with my feet! Roll on 3 weeks time when I can take her for a walk


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Grove said:


> What does Doris think of the cafe?


Hi Grove and Gandhi 
Doris has just spent her second day in The Marmalade and is getting more used to the set up and all the sights and sounds, as well as a ton of adoring customers young and old who cuddle and coo over her, she has become a bit of a crowd puller which can only be good for her socialisation 
Quite exhausting to be up at 5 with her and then working a full day but hey, I knew from the off what I was letting myself in for and I wouldn't change it for the world:twothumbs: x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was just thinking that I could easily get Rufus a job at Walmart as a greeter. I bet Renee could find work for Molly there too.  Every business needs a cockapo greeter! I wish I could visit the Marmalade to meet Doris.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

lisaj said:


> Hi Grove and Gandhi
> Doris has just spent her second day in The Marmalade and is getting more used to the set up and all the sights and sounds, as well as a ton of adoring customers young and old who cuddle and coo over her, she has become a bit of a crowd puller which can only be good for her socialisation
> Quite exhausting to be up at 5 with her and then working a full day but hey, I knew from the off what I was letting myself in for and I wouldn't change it for the world:twothumbs: x


I think the cafe is perfect for socialisation - and increased business no doubt!! 

I remember the 5am starts, after Gandhi knew he wanted to go to the toilet outside but couldn't hold on through the night (and was too full of beans to go back to sleep after) We had a little shift pattern going on between us! It doesn't last forever though 

Gandhi has been spending recent Saturdays on days out with exciting walks now that the weather is nice but we may stop by the weekend after next and if little Doris happens to be there maybe we can say hello


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Ps would love to see more photos of Doris if you have the time


----------



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

lisaj said:


> garden attacking bushes and the bottom of my jeans, also seems obsessed with my feet!


Lisa, just to let you know that you are not alone here, Barkley is obsessed with feet. He is also into grass, mud and the hose and seems quite happy to get very muddy 

I also caught him under my desk chewing electrical cables


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Yup I can confirm that Stanley too is VERY into feet!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ha ha.. Murphy too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Grove said:


> I think the cafe is perfect for socialisation - and increased business no doubt!!
> 
> I remember the 5am starts, after Gandhi knew he wanted to go to the toilet outside but couldn't hold on through the night (and was too full of beans to go back to sleep after) We had a little shift pattern going on between us! It doesn't last forever though
> 
> Gandhi has been spending recent Saturdays on days out with exciting walks now that the weather is nice but we may stop by the weekend after next and if little Doris happens to be there maybe we can say hello


Yes please, You can stop by and see us anytime


----------

